# Installing app to external SD without rooting (Android ICS / Micromax Fun Book)



## rajeevjaiiswal (Apr 23, 2012)

Can any one suggest, how to install/move app to external sd on micromax fun book (android ICS). When clicking on "move to sd" from settings/app, it is moving app to internal sd only and not to external SD. Please help.


----------



## varunparakh (Apr 25, 2012)

Same prob!

Btws, are you facing any problems with the touch, while the tab is on charging ?


----------



## rajeevjaiiswal (Apr 26, 2012)

No. I do not have any issue with screen touch.


----------



## wosbee (Apr 28, 2012)

Same problem here, storage shows in setting mode as FULL. Whenever I load an app to it it is not going to the 8gb card I have inserted. what to do please help someone.


----------



## rajeevjaiiswal (Apr 30, 2012)

Even document editor is not able to open extended SD card location.




wosbee said:


> Same problem here, storage shows in setting mode as FULL. Whenever I load an app to it it is not going to the 8gb card I have inserted. what to do please help someone.


----------



## aviatcogni (Apr 30, 2012)

rajeevjaiiswal said:


> Can any one suggest, how to install/move app to external sd on micromax fun book (android ICS). When clicking on "move to sd" from settings/app, it is moving app to internal sd only and not to external SD. Please help.



I m using this this app without any problem. Its free. You have to manuallymove your installed apps form  Tablet To SD. If you can afford go for Paid version. It will do this automatically.

*play.google.com/store/apps/details...sMSwxLDMsImNvbS5hMHNvZnQuZ3Bob25lLmFwcDJzZCJd

*Say Thanks if this helps you by any means. *


----------



## rajeevjaiiswal (May 7, 2012)

aviatcogni said:


> I m using this this app without any problem. Its free. You have to manuallymove your installed apps form  Tablet To SD. If you can afford go for Paid version. It will do this automatically.
> 
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details...sMSwxLDMsImNvbS5hMHNvZnQuZ3Bob25lLmFwcDJzZCJd
> 
> *Say Thanks if this helps you by any means. *





Kindly recheck. It is moving app to internal SD (2 GB) and not to external SD (extnsd)


----------



## mrintech (May 7, 2012)

> App 2 SD streamlines the movement of applications to on your device's external or internal storage through your device's Settings. With this handy app, you'll have more control over your ever expanding collection of apps. This app is crucial to anyone who has memory management issues.



*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.a0soft.gphone.app2sd&hl=en


----------



## aviatcogni (May 7, 2012)

For those who are confortablw irh ADB then can set default location for installation as SD card. 

1) ADB shell pm get-install-location

This will give current install location.

Output will be like this..
0 [auto]: Let the phone decide the best location for an app
1 [internal]: It installs everything in the internal storage
2 [external]: It installs everything in the memory card

2) Now type following command..

ADB shell pm set-install-location 2

Now ur default location will be memory card.


Please check whether it is external SD card or not. I m not sure again. Sorry 

Then u dont have to set /or move applicaion every time


----------



## montsa007 (May 7, 2012)

[GUIDE]Procedure to Move Apps 2 Sd (ICS) - xda-developers


----------

